# CARP! Finally!



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Took too many shots to count. A lot of spooked fish and aggravating casts. But the stars aligned and I watched this toad suck down a fly like he was starving. Absolutely insane eat.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice work man! Sweet photos too. A big carp on the fly is first on my list when I get back to Wisconsin next week.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah them big ole carp are fun....caught a bunch on some micro spin gear last month!!!


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Fitted out..


----------



## reelteacher (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice Grass Carp! Those things are such a blast. I try a fly called the swamp thing. A small piece of olive 2mm foam under an inch of olive rabbit strip which is tied on a size 6 Eagle Claw hook. You only need enough foam on the hook to keep the fly barely floating. Those carp can't tell a difference between that and a natural piece of moss. Works like a charm. As you know, just don't spook......

Tight lines!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Imma try topwater too. And I've made little acorn flies with that fuzzy caterpillar body stuff. I figure dark brown would be acorn and tan would be like a dough ball.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice job there FD :yes:


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats on the carp. Grass carp are the hardest of all as I understand it. 

I will tie up a couple of the foam and rabbit fur flies in case I ever run into a grassie.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

These guys are in the same pond... The hide under the trees.... I'm debating fishing or going for a surf right now...... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Such difficult decisions


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha it can be difficult I leave for work tomorrow. Next double haul I get will be in Ohio a month from now. Hopefully I can catch a trout or two but my focus will be on my first smallmouth and some carp!


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

That's awesome! Would definitely love to get a shot at fishing for carp some day. Great work!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this trip to Ohio cause I'm told they have tons of carp. There a fun fish to chase, aggravating but fun! Lol Small mouth is on my hit list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Nice! How did it compare to say, a redfish?


----------

